
What do you do to improve productivity, performance, & quality of life? - optimus
For example, I start off my day with 3 sets of max-rep pushups immediately after waking up. This gets my blood circulating and removes any lingering drowsiness.<p>I also take a daily fish oil supplement for the myriad benefits (Google it, if you have to).<p>What do you do?
======
latch
I answer the same way whenever this comes up, apologies for that, but I really
think the broad answer for anyone is a simple 3+2 answer:

The three fundamental things you need to do is: eat well, exercise and sleep
enough. Sleep 8 hours (yes, this varies from person to person) every night.
Eat well, and get educated on nutrition. Don't believe the labels+marketing -
just keep it fresh and simple. Exercise every day - it doesn't have to be
anything intense...a 45 minute walk or a casual bike ride is fine.

The +2 are the two things you can do to have enough time to do the three
above: don't watch tv, kill the long commute.

------
krav
Have a daily practice which is non-negotiable - as core to your day as eating.
James Altucher's post is a good roadmap:

[http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/02/how-to-be-the-
luckiest-...](http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/02/how-to-be-the-luckiest-guy-
on-the-planet-in-4-easy-steps/)

For me, it's getting up early, thinking about things I'm grateful for while I
drink my coffee, then working out, then meditating, then hitting the day.

------
namank
Do something new...keep learning.

I got far too comfortable in my everyday life. So I joined academia and WOW!
These days I'm actually working hard to keep my supervisor impressed - this
hasn't happened in a while.

I'm outside my comfort zone - its a new feeling, its a welcome feeling.

And now for the answer you were looking for:

I start working as soon as I wake up. Seems to be the best time to
concentrate.

------
thewordpainter
when i'm working from home, i love breaking up my late morning with exercise
right before lunch. it allows me to take a step back from the morning work &
clear my head. also doesn't hurt for staying in shape!

as for the daily fish oil intake, i am a big fan of tuna fish in oil...if that
counts for anything (who says it should be 'ramen-profitable?' tuna fish
profitable is more healthy & tasty anyway!)

------
veyron
Driving ... just the thought of getting into the car and flying with the top
down gives me goosebumps.

------
awaage
P90X every night before starting to work late again!

